# Pike County Illinois Hunt



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

I am planning my annual bow hunt in Pike County, IL and wanted to see if anyone would like to join me? I have been hunting with the same farmers for 5 years. They run a small outfitting business, and are extremely reasonable compared to other outfitters in the area. If we can get a group of 5 or so, we should have the whole lodge (brand new) pretty much to ourselves. I have not locked down dates yet, but was thinking either the first or last week of October. There are some monsters up there, 130" minimum and reasonable chance at a 160"+ deer. Call me for details if interested. Can provide pics of some deer killed in past years. I am going to be sending my deposit in March...let me know.

Kevin
512-789-9039


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

I've gotten quite a few requests for more info so I thought i'd post it up. The hunts are $1600, but we can usually get a deal if we get a group together. Neighbors charge $2500-$3600 to hunt essentially the same ground. 5-6 days of bowhunting. Tags are $425. If we can get a group we could have access to the entire 6000 acres they farm. I usually drive up but you can fly into St. Louis and they will arrange pickup. There are prehung stands, or you can bring and hang your own. I am looking at the first week of October, which is always good. Deer are still in their Summer feeding patterns and pretty predictable, unpressured, and weather usually very nice. Also looking at last week Oct/First week Nov. Deer startin to cruise for does, and weather usually nice as well. Lodge is nice, built last year, has full bar, plenty of beds, big TV's nice porch, full kitchen, poker table, everything you need. Hope we can make it work. It would be great to hunt with some fellow 2 coolers.


----------

